# Dhulia



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

London Tugs *DHULIA* passing Tilbury.
Built 1959
272 grt
Scraped 1983


----------



## Erin Bement (May 2, 2006)

She sure is nice. I have recently joined TugTalk on line in the UK. I do not join in much, but so love the wonderful information that flows through this site.I am hoping these fine people too might be able to help me find my little tug. Just thought I would let you know that there is someone out here that appreciates a wonderful tug photo. 
Thanks for letting me share.
Erin


----------

